# Special Character tournament deathmatch!



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey everybody. Back in the years of 3rd edition Warhammer 40,000 I saw someone on a forum I frequented post up the results of fights between various special characters in the various Codecies. Since I have nothing better to do right now, I figured I'd run one of my own Special Character Deathmatches to see just who's the biggest, toughest son of a bi-- er, gun in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe.



*Frequently Asked Questions:*

_Q: What is the Special Character Deathmatch?_

A: This is the result of me having entirely too much time on my hands and not being able to sleep. Basically, I'm going to randomly pair off various Special Characters (see below for an exact definition of what a Special Character is for our purposes) and have them fight it out. I'll be rolling real dice and posting up the results so that everyone can follow along as our two titanic heroes (or villians, or gribbly space monsters) meet in glorious combat.

_Q: What counts as a special character for the purposes of the Deathmatch?_

A: Whoever I decide counts!

But seriously, basically anyone in the Codex books that is a 'Unique" model/character, or anyone I decide should be one. This includes "upgrade characters" like 'Iron Hand' Straken and Karanak, the Hound of Vengeance. Characters allowed in the Deathmatch can have any unit type _except_ vehicle, because the idea of someone trying to destroy Pask's Leman Russ with a krak grenade isn't very entertaining to me.

_Q: I'm pretty sure you missed so-and-so from Codex: <Insert Name Here>._

A: No, I didn't. If they're not on the list then they're not in the Deathmatch. Simple as that.

_Q: Wouldn't it have been a lot smarter for so-and-so to use his/her <Insert Ability Name Here> in the <Insert Phase Here> instead of so on and so forth?_

A: No. For the purposes of the Deathmatch we're going to assume that I'm the ultimate tactician and am the last word on decision making for our characters.

*The Rules:*

Each match will be a one-on-one fight. That is to say there will only ever be two participants (unless we happen to get an odd number of ties in which case I suppose I can do a three-way battle).

Both combatants will be placed 12" away from one another.

Both combatants will roll a D6 - the highest result gets to act first. In the cases of a tie, re-roll the dice until a winner is determined.

In the movement phase, a combatant does not have to move but if they choose to do so they must move toward their opponent. This is to prevent boring situations where one combatant runs away from his opponent and shoots at him the whole time which would suck.

At the start of the shooting phase, both combatants roll a D6 to determine who shoots first. This is a departure from the usual rules in that instead of one side moving, shooting and assaulting all at once, one side moves, then both sides roll off to see who shoots first meaning that it's possible for the combatant about to be charged to shoot his opponent first. In the shooting phase, a combatant is free to fire any weapons that they would normally be able to fire following all the usual rules for range, To Hit and so on. Combatants are also free to 'Run' if I deem it to be tactically advantageous. This can only be done toward the opponent.

The only exception to this is that we will not be using the Instant Death rule. This is because fights that last about ten seconds all because someone got a lucky plasma pistol shot off on an Imperial Guard character are not fun. Instead of suffering Instant Death, combatants will suffer two Wounds instead. The Eternal Warrior Universal Special Rule will negate this additional effect, so Eternal Warriors will suffer only a single Wound in these cases instead. This rule also applies to weapons/abilities that do not explicitly cause Instant Death but otherwise cause a model to be removed as a casualty or similar

At the start of the assault phase each combatant rolls a D6. The highest scoring combatant counts as assaulting that turn and will receive all applicable bonuses if they choose to assault at all The usual rules and restrictions apply. Note that the modified Instant Death rule is in effect for the Assault Phase as well. 

_Note that because this is a single-woman show, I'm free to change the rules whenever I see fit. This is because I'm doing this for my entertainment as well as that of my fellow Heresy members and if something just plain isn't working it's not fun to carry on._

I'll be posting up the first match shortly.

Results so far (don't reveal this if you want to read the fights before finding out who wins!):

[spoilers]Fabius Bile vs. Boss Zagstruk - Draw
Astorath the Grim vs. Gunnery Sergeant Harker - Astorath
The Nightbringer vs. The Deceiver - The Nightbringer[spoilers]
Baharroth vs. Darnath Lysander - Lysander
Kruellagh vs. Ghazghull - Ghaz
The Blue Scribes vs. Ezekiel - Ezekiel
Saint Celestine vs. Nork Deddog - Celestine
Karanak vs. Arjac - Arjac
Deathleaper vs. Old One Eye - Old One Eye


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Can i make a suggestion?

I would recommend the turn sequence to be the following...

Roll a D6 for both sides. Highest gets to shoot first.
After the winning side shoots, then the other side gets to shoot.
Roll a D6 for both sides. Highest gets to assault and gains the bonus for assaulting.

This way, both sides get 1 round of shooting before the assault.
I also agree with you about the no instant death to shooting attacks.
I would just say that both sides gain Eternal Warrior during the shooting phase.

Also, do you think you can post up your actual results, as well as the mathhammer for both sides charging?

Looking forward to your findings.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

id say just combat no shooting no assualt bonus. id like to see eldrad vs. Abbadon in straight combat. I have abbadon stats i dont know eldrads though.
WS:7 BS:5 S:4/8 T:4/5 W:4 I:6 A:4 LD:10 Sv/Invulnerable:2+/4+

horus has a daemon weapon and the talon of horus the 2 weapons work as one and the daemon weapon doubles his strength to S8 and the talon allows him to re roll miss wounds. also he gets a D6 extra attacks on a 1 he rolls an invul if he fails he takes a wound, either way he gets no attacks. Abbadon is also immune to instant death he has been granted eternal warrior by the dark gods.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Special Character Deathmatch - Round 1 - Fight 1

*Fabius Bile* AKA Fabulous Bill (Codex: Chaos Space Marines) vs. *Boss Zagstruk* (Codex: Orks).

*The Fight*

To start, both combatants rolled a '3', tying for first turn. After re-rolling it seemed that the violent Boss Zagstruk would get the first turn.

Immediately Zagstruk moved toward his foe, stopping just short. Zagstruk fired his slugga rolling a '1' and missing his opponent completely. Zagstruk then assaulted Fabius Bile.

Thanks to the _Furious Charge_ special rule, Zagstruk's Initiative was equal to Bile's for this round of close combat. The Ork Boss made 5 Attacks rolling a 1, 2, 3, 4 and 6 resulting in two hits. Taking into account Da Vulcha's Klaws, Zagstruk counted as being equipped with a power klaw for this combat round (that Strikes in I order. Nasty!). He then rolled a '3' and a '6', successfully wounding Bile twice.

Unfortunately for old Fabulous Bill, he has only 3 Wounds and since each of Zagstruk's Attacks were hitting at S9 this round of combat, Bile suffered 4 wounds! Seeing that he has no Invulnerable save, that means that old Bill was down for the count.

However, both combatants had the same Initiative total this round, so with his last breath Fabius Bile could try to tie it up!

Making a mighty six Attacks, Bile his his opponent four times (1, 1, 4, 4, 6, 6). He then caused three successful Wounds (1, 3, 5, 5). The Rod of Torment doesn't ignore armor saves, so Zagstruk was allowed to attempt saves and rolled a 1, 3 and 6. Due to the Rod of Torment's special rules, this mean that Zagstruk suffered a total of 4 unsaved Wounds. Despite the odds, Bile managed to tie the fight!

Round 1 - Fight 2

*Astorath the Grim* (Codex: Blood Angels) vs. *Gunnery Sergeant Harker* (Codex: Imperial Guard).

*The Fight*

Starting things off, each combatant rolled for first turn. Rolling a mighty 6 to Harker's pathetic 1, it seemed that Astorath would be taking the first turn.

Doubtless eager to finish the fight quickly, Astorath powered forward on his jump pack and aimed his bolt pistol. Rolling a 3 to hit was good enough, so Astorath rolled to wound, getting a 4. Normally with Harker's low Toughness, single Wound and extremely average armor save this would be enough to put him out of commission, but due to his Feel No Pain special rule, there was a chance that he could continue on. After shaking the die in my hand for a good ten seconds I rolled it, hoping for Harker's sake that the die came up a 4 or better. Alas, it was not to be and Astorath's pinpoint accurate bolt pistol shot was enough to win him the day.

I must confess to being a bit disappointed so far as both fights had been Independent Characters against Upgrade Characters. While in the first fight the underdog (Boss Zagstruk) managed to give as good as he got, the second fight was over almost as soon as it began. Oh well, guess I have time for one more fight then.

Round 1 - Fight 3

*The Nightbringer* (Codex: Necrons) vs. *The Deceiver* (Codex: Necrons)

This was bound to be an interesting fight right off the bat, as the only two entrants representing the Necrons would be fighting each other in the first round! Barring some sort of craziness, it seemed likely that half of the Necron's entrants would be knocked out almost as soon as the Deathmatch started! Ignoring the pleas of the Necron Lords to assign both C'tan new opponents I got things started.

*The Fight*

Rolling a mighty 4, the Nightbringer took the first turn, beating its sibling's roll of 3. The Nightbringer moved forward and fired its Lightning Arc in an attempt to strip a Wound from its opponent early on. His aim was true and he hit with his shooting attack and managed to wound as well despite the Deceiver's extremely high Toughness. The Deceiver rolled his Invulnerable save and scored a 2, so lost one of its (many) Wounds.

The Nightbringer charged its brother but thanks to Misdirect, the Deceiver left close combat before any Attacks were made. Frustrated, the Nightbringer could only consolidate.

Doubtlessly looking for revenge, the Deceiver charged into close combat, happily picking up the +1 Attack bonus for initiating an assault. The Nightbringer is a stronger fighter than the Deceiver, so the gold-clad Star God would need every advantage he could get.

Thanks to his superior Initiative, the Deceiver struck first with a total of 5 Attacks rolling 3, 4, 5, 5 and 6 which resulted in a mighty four hits. He then rolled to Wound, hoping luck would help offset his inferior Strength characteristic and allow him to overcome the Nightbringer's high Toughness. Sadly only a single blow struck home (he rolled 1, 1, 2, 5), causing only one Wound. The Nightbringer could not attempt an Invulnerable save thanks to the Deceiver's Necrodermis rule.

Furious, the Nightbringer struck back with 5 Attacks. Apparently it truly was pissed off as each and every one of its Attacks hit home (3, 4, 4, 5, 5). He then rolled to Wound, trusting in his insanely high Strength characteristic to win the day. The Nightbringer's onslaught sent the Deceiver crashing to the ground with ease (he rolled 1, 3, 4, 4, 5) removing the Deceiver's remaining 4 Wounds and knocking it out of the Deathmatch!

I'll be updating the original post with the winners of this post's Fights. Thanks for reading and please feel free to leave any questions, comments, death threats or declarations of love below (especially if they're accompanied by less-than modest sums of money. Or cake. Cake is also good.)

Katie D


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Its great to see the Nightbringer in action and that his story wasnt along ht elines of "Swarmlord one shots him". Go Nightbringer, take that you Decieving loving chrome plated oil pumpers. Also just a reminder of the explosion that occures on a Ctans death, might be an equalizer on a lower toughness foe.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually, now that i think about it, is there anything that can beat a Swarmlord in this scenario?

Ill put the challenge to you Katie, find a character that can take him down. 
After which, ill mathhammer it to see the odds.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

KingOfCheese said:


> Can i make a suggestion?
> 
> I would recommend the turn sequence to be the following...
> 
> ...


I like your suggestion as far as the turn sequence goes. From now forward I'll be implementing it. That might kinda suck for the combatants that have already fought, but well... this is my world, damnit! My world! [/Agent Smith impression]

As for the rest, I see what you're getting at but frankly I like my ideas better. I know it's not exactly representative of what would happen if the two models were to meet on the tabletop during a normal game, but then this isn't really meant to simulate that. Also, I'm way too lazy to post up mathammer for both sides every fight so I'm going to have to pass on that.

Thanks for the suggestions! 



5tonsledge said:


> id say just combat no shooting no assualt bonus. id like to see eldrad vs. Abbadon in straight combat. I have abbadon stats i dont know eldrads though.
> [Statline removed]
> 
> [Special rules removed]


Yeah, no. I'm not taking requests. Also, posting the stat lines and rules of models and their wargear is somewhat frowned upon by the moderators because GW legal are a bunch of Naz-- err, tight-arses and like to sue over dumb shit.



JackalMJ said:


> Its great to see the Nightbringer in action and that his story wasnt along ht elines of "Swarmlord one shots him". Go Nightbringer, take that you Decieving loving chrome plated oil pumpers. Also just a reminder of the explosion that occures on a Ctans death, might be an equalizer on a lower toughness foe.


Haha, yeah, I was worried he was going to come up against the Swarmlord or Mephiston or someone else that could one-shot him too (even though that'd be harder with the Deathmatch's modified rules). Turns out he was matched up against his weaker younger "brother" though, so he'll be advancing to the next round.

As I'm still not feeling tired I might edit this post with another Fight. Oh and I still need to update the first post with the results of the Fights that have already happened...

Katie D


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah your nodifed rules work out well for the Nightbringer. Hes a death machine (kinda litterally) and basically only instant death moves tend to bring him down. So this should be interesting. 

I suspect the likes of Vulkan wont perform so brilalntly. The poster boy Marcus should also prove interesting.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

could I by any chance help you go through these more quickly or do you want to keep it a one-(wo)man show?

alas I have a pretty good idea what your going to say but I'll post this for the always amusing "dirty hippy" posts


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

If Ghazkull is in it, how will his Waaagh work?
Will he get to use it straight away? (as it would normally be the second turn when he gets into combat)
Will it come into effect in the second round of combat?
Or does he lose his Waaagh altogether?

Would be interested in seeing a fight with Ghazkull vs Swarmlord with Waaagh included.
Would be a VERY close match me thinks.
Might get around to doing the mathhammer for it later tonight.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Special Character Deathmatch - Round 1 - Fight 4

*Phoenix Lord Baharroth* (Codex: Eldar) vs. *Captain Darnath Lysander* (Codex: Space Marines).

Winning the roll for first turn, Baharroth made a beeline toward his foe. Since he'd won the roll to go first, Baharroth fired his deadly Hawks Talon. Two shots struck their blows initially, but thanks to the Eldar's unparalleled Ballistic Skill characteristic he was able to roll again to see if his third shot hit its mark (1, 2, 5. Rolled the '1' again and scored a '6' resulting in 3 hits). Despite his accuracy, there was no guarantee that the Hawks Talon would even phase Baharroth's massive opponent, clad as he was in Terminator armor. Two of Baharroth's shots managed to hit vital areas of his opponent (2, 5, 5 for the rolls to wound). Amazingly, Lysander suffered a Wound (he rolled a 1 and 2 for his armor save).

Faintly surprised, Lysander hefted his heavy thunder hammer and raised his storm shield and lumbered toward his adversary. Despite this, Baharroth again was faster (he won the roll off) and counted as charging this turn. He rolled 5 Attacks scoring 4 hits (2, 3, 3, 5, 6) and inflicted 2 Wounds (2, 3, 4, 6). Lysander blocked one of the blows with his storm shield but the second managed to find a way inside his guard and cut into him deeply (rolled 2 and 3 for his Invulnerable saves). Tired of being on the defensive, Lysander swung Dorn's Fist, his gigantic master-crafted Thunder Hammer. His aim was true and all three blows landed squarely on his foe's frail body (5, 5, 6). Each blow hit with the force of a mag-train and sent the nimble Eldar flying back only to land in a crumpled heap (3, 4, 6). Despite an impressive shooting and assault phase, Baharroth simply couldn't cut through all of Lysander's Wounds fast enough or avoid enough of his return attacks. It seemed that the first representative of Codex: Space Marines would advance while that of Codex: Eldar would not.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

aw I was slightly looking forward to some hammer on hammer action (Arjac vs Lysander)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

hippypancake said:


> could I by any chance help you go through these more quickly or do you want to keep it a one-(wo)man show?
> 
> alas I have a pretty good idea what your going to say but I'll post this for the always amusing "dirty hippy" posts


If I get to the point where I'm feeling overwhelmed or if I'm going to be away for any length of time I'll be sure to "outsource" fights to people that I trust will get the rules right. I'm not sure if I'd trust a lowlife dirty Hippy, though. :laugh:



KingOfCheese said:


> If Ghazkull is in it, how will his Waaagh work?
> Will he get to use it straight away? (as it would normally be the second turn when he gets into combat)
> Will it come into effect in the second round of combat?
> Or does he lose his Waaagh altogether?
> ...


Eh, details. I don't know. I'll worry about it when I come to it. For the moment I can say that Ghazghull's Waaagh! is too important to simply take away from him.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> If I get to the point where I'm feeling overwhelmed or if I'm going to be away for any length of time I'll be sure to "outsource" fights to people that I trust will get the rules right. I'm not sure if I'd trust a lowlife dirty Hippy, though. :laugh:


or if you ever eventually fall asleep xD


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

nice idea. And we can finaly get Mephiston Vs the Swarmlord without that kid throwing a temper trantrum becuase Mehpiston/Swarmlord died from 1 hit


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh a few questions btw

Will you be doing inner-codex fighting ie. Logan Grimnar vs Ragnar Blackmane

Will you be doing psychic powers (I could see this ending poorly with Tjal JotWW killing someone as eternal warrior does jack shit against it)

Are you going to allow Yarrick his We'll Be Back rule (yeah I know its not called that but they are the exact same)


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this immensly! Did something like this with warhammer a while back! Surprise surpise Archaon won!! But there was a handful of surprises throw in the mix though so it did make it interesting!! Anyway good stuff!Roll on lack of sleep so more duels can be completed!


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

sorry drake about the stats im slightly unaware of the rules here but yea i wont post stats and special rules anymore. anyways i just said eldrad and abby because of the rivalry. but yea its cool i understand you probablly have a lot of request


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Because it's 3:46am and because I'm an insomnia sufferer, I'ma do another Fight. This should interest a certain block of yellow/orange that posted in this thread earlier (I swear to God I didn't rig the pairings).

*Kruellagh the Vile* (Codex: Dark Eldar) vs. *Ghazghull Thraka* (Codex: Orks)

Yeah I know, it's not Ghazghull vs. the Swarmlord, but at least now I'll have to figure out how I want to handle Ghaz's special Waaagh!. Sigh. Alright, I guess I'll just rule that he can use it at the start of any combat round (including the first since it's unlikely that he could get his mega armored ass into combat on turn 1 anyway. At least against competent and sane opposition). If I wasn't so sadistic, I might actually feel bad for the pansy emo-Elf.

Both the agile form of Kruellagh clad only in a skintight black body glove and the monstrous, hulking form of Ghazghkull Thraka made haste toward one another. Aiming his big shoota, Ghaz opened fire. Fortunately for Kruellagh Orks in general tend toward the poorer end of the marksmanship spectrum and Ghaz was no exception. Despite firing three shots only one hit its mark (1, 2, 6), though it did hit a vital area (rolled a 3 to wound). Because her body glove offered only the scantest protection (and because Codex: Dark Eldar was written about a hundred years ago before they realized that T3 characters with 5+ armor saves might require an Invul of some kind or another), Kruellagh suffered a Wound.

Far from finished though, she fired a unique Damnation Grenade from her Terrorfex. Despite the weapon's inherent inaccuracy (what with it being a blast weapon and all) the evil Dark Eldar hit her target (I even pulled out a base the same size as Ghaz's and got out a scatter die and a small blast template - don't ever say I've never done anything for you guys). Kruellagh's preternatural skill allowed her to place the grenade right in her opponent's face, timing her attack so that the detonation would occur at precisely the right moment (needed a 5 to wound and scored a 6). Much to her displeasure the explosion seemed to effect the charging Ork little, slowing him only a little (he rolled a 2 for his armor save as the Damnation grenades are only AP3).

Kruellagh rolled higher than Ghazghull so received the charge bonus and put it to work. She made 5 Attacks, but unfortunately only two of them hit (1, 1, 1, 5, 6). Thanks to the Poison ability _Soul Flayer_ grants her, the evil Archon needed on 2+ to wound, which she did successfully (2, 5). The weapon that had ended the life of so many lesser beings glanced off of Ghazgkull's mega armor without causing more than a scratch (3 and 5 for armor saves). In return Ghaz reached forward with his power klaw in an attempt to grab and scissor his agile opponent in two. Out of 5 Attacks only a single blow hit (2, 3, 3, 3, 5) but it was enough. Without an Invulnerable save to protect her Kruellagh was powerless to survive the sheer power behind Ghazghull's attack. Disappointed, the gigantic Ork cast the Eldar's broken body aside.

And with that, I'm going to bed. I hope everyone's enjoying the Deathmatch so far. I'll see if I can get another Fight done before I go out tomorrow. If I was nice I'd tell you who the next combatants would be, but... well, I'm not. Instead I'll give you a hint. One of them wears blue armor and the other is from one of the Chaos books...

Katie D


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> In return Ghaz reached forward with his power klaw in an attempt to grab and scissor his agile opponent


I apologize but I neeeded to take atleast ONE sentence out of context and seeing as there was a DE female special character involved I couldn't resist


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Be awesome if next fight is tigurius vs ahriman.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I wish Katie would show up with more results


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I love these special character pit fight death matches. It's always awesome to see characters go at it to see who is the bad ass at the moment.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

hippypancake said:


> I wish Katie would show up with more results


Eh, shut yer face ya dredge of society. I was at the annual fair all day getting rained on and spending money I don't have. A girl's gotta have a life.

If I have the energy I'll post something up later tonight. No promises though, I'm well behind on my sitting around doing nothing time.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Eh, shut yer face ya dredge of society.


did you just quote Taming of the Shrew at me :shok:



Katie Drakel said:


> I was at the annual fair all day getting rained on and spending money I don't have. A girl's gotta have a life.
> 
> If I have the energy I'll post something up later tonight. No promises though, I'm well behind on my sitting around doing nothing time.


Thats why I said I would help as I have nothing to do from right now until about 6 hours from now :laugh: as my girlfriend is grounded :headbutt:


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm curious to see if any of the assassin's show up. My friends and I tried having Mephiston fight the Culexus assassin during the PDF codex days using similar rules to what Katie is running. Mephy had troubles.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I am looking forward to kharn and stern making an appearence, although stern is epically fail his the only one fly the flag for the grey knights.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Alright, I’m exhausted so this one’s gonna be a bit short (or so I thought).

Round 1 – Fight 6

*The Blue Scribes* (Codex: Chaos Daemons) vs. *Ezekiel, Grand Master of Librarians* (Codex: Dark Angels).

The Blue Scribes won the roll off, so moved forward and cast the deadly Bolt of Tzeentch at the Dark Angel Librarian. Since Chaos Daemons don’t technically use psychic powers Ezekiel had no means of stopping the Blue Scribes from casting the spell. The bolt of energy struck home (6) and successfully wounded (3). Seeking to prevent an upset, Ezekiel cast his Force Barrier power and passed his Psychic Test (6 + 1 = 7) and saved the wound. Due to the “Watch This!” special rule, the Blue Scribes bickered over which spell to cast next. P’tarix won over his counterpart (1), so the Blue Scribes cast Bolt of Tzeentch again hitting their mark (4) and successfully wounding (3). Unable to throw up a second Force Barrier, Ezekiel suffered 2 Wounds due to the modified Instant Death rule.

In return, Ezekiel fired Deliverer, his master-crafted bolt pistol and the explosive bolt struck home (3). Unfortunately for the Space Marine the Blue Scribes’ constantly shifting form proved too difficult a target to cause serious damage to (failed to wound with a roll of 1).

Without pausing Ezekiel charged forward, drawing Traitor’s Bane from its scabbard and attacked the foul Daemons. Thanks to the master-crafted rule all 5 of Ezekiel’s Attacks hit (1, 3, 3, 5, 6 – re-roll resulted in a 5) but only two successfully wounded (1, 2, 2, 3, 6). Unbothered by attacks from a mortal blade (6, 6 for Invulnerable saves), the Blue Scribes scratched and tore at their foe’s armor (2, 5, 6) and hit twice despite the large difference in the two combatant’s Weapon Skill. Lacking the strength to seriously wound the Librarian, the Blue Scribes could do nothing but prepare to weather another series of attacks (1, 3 to wound).

Less than impressed with the Blue Scribes’ antics, Ezekiel struck again and again with Traitor’s Bane seeking an area of his foes’ ever-shifting bodies that was more vital than the rest (3, 4, 5 after a single re-roll and a 2, 3 and 4 to wound). This time X’irat’p was too slow to grow a new head and the Blue Horror was brutally cut in half. Furious at the loss of its brother, P’tarix renewed his assault (2, 5 and 6 to hit and a 6 followed by a 6 to wound!). Despite the Daemon’s fury, Ezekiel’s armor Secret’s Shield protected him from harm.

Since the rest of the battle is basically these two hacking at one another until Ezekiel stops being incompetent or the Blue Scribes get lucky, I’m just going to skip the narrative blow by blow and just report the dice.

Ezekiel Attacks and hits four times (3, 4, 4, 4) and wounds three times (1, 3, 4, 4). The Blue Scribes save twice (2, 5, 6) and finally perish, leaving Ezekiel the winner.

Okay, I'm done for tonight. Our next fight should be rather amusing as it's *very* difficult to kill one of our combatants (or at least to keep them that way). Yup, that's my hint. Until next time!

Katie D

Oh and 'cause I missed this and feel like a 'tard for doing it.



hippypancake said:


> Oh a few questions btw
> 
> Will you be doing inner-codex fighting ie. Logan Grimnar vs Ragnar Blackmane
> 
> ...


1) Yes, if the random pairings work out that way.

2) Yes, but remember that for the Deathmatch all abilities that cause Instant Death or otherwise immediately kill/remove models simply cause 2 Wounds instead, so the chances of seeing an Avatar or something fall down a crack in the ground isn't too high.

3) Yes because... well, because.


----------



## Bouncytube (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to see someone take on the Swarmlord.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a feeling Yarrick is up next with that little hint right there on the end


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

> Roll d6
> 1-2 Imperium
> 3-4 Neutral (Tau, Nids, Orks ect.)
> 5-6 Forces of Chaos
> ...


Made a random generator since I was bored; use it, don't idc but it took 5 minutes so it wasn't that bad


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ghazkull has 7 attacks on the charge, not 5.
Not that he needed them anyway lol.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Ghazkull has 7 attacks on the charge, not 5.
> Not that he needed them anyway lol.


Ghazkull scares me >.>


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

KingOfCheese said:


> Ghazkull has 7 attacks on the charge, not 5.
> Not that he needed them anyway lol.


He actually didn't charge, Kruellagh did. I likely didn't make that as clear as I meant to.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

omg! your awake!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, my bad.

I read _"Ghazghull so received the charge bonus and put it to work"_, but skimmed over it too quickly to read the first bit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

hippypancake said:


> omg! your awake!


Which part of "insomnia sufferer" confused you?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Which part of "insomnia sufferer" confused you?


hey YOU said that you were tired xD

I'm heading off to bed now myself


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm, Its like Deadliest Warrior. So the Losers wont be featured again right? Cause I cant wait to see Abbaddon vs the SwarmLord. Or Kharn vs Mephiston. Game on.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I've got an idea! How about Aun'va vs. Kharne the BetrYer?


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm hoping for Space Pope vs. Chenkov, or some other worthless named character. That should prove to be an exercise in futility.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I wonder if the the despoiling Warmaster is making an appearance... :wink:


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

he'll probably botch his daemon weapon and get torn to shreds...


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to see commander farsight against pedro kantor.


----------



## Yousei (Nov 4, 2009)

Old one eye could prove entertaining against the swarmlord... no wait, paroxysm'll kill it. ah well.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Skarbrand Vs the Swarmlord would be interesting. If Skarbrand can get in before he get Paraox'd then the Swarmlord get 4 attacks hitting on 4+ with rerolls so 3 hits, 4+ to wound. so maybe 1 to 2 wounds a round assuming failed saves. Skarbrand gets 6 attacks hitting on 3+ with rerolls, wounding on 2+ so should do 2 wounds a round after saves. That's a close one. If he gets parax'd it'll still be close but Swarmlord will win.

Aramoro


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Round 1 – Fight 7

*Saint Celestine* (Codex: Witch Hunters) vs. *Nork Deddog* (Codex: Imperial Guard)

Nork won the roll-off for first, so he moved up and let rip with his rippa gun (no pun intended). He hit twice (2, 4, 4) and wounded both times as well (5 and 5). Celestine passed both of her armor saves (2 and 3) and retaliated with a blast from the Ardent Blade. Flames washed over the Ogryn and successfully caused a wound (5) as Nork failed his armor save (3).

Uncomfortably warm, Nork charged Celestine, cursing and swinging his heavy rippa gun. Due to her higher Initiative even after Nork’s Furious Charge bonus, Celestine lashed out with her sword. She hit three times (2, 3, 4 – the single master-crafted re-roll resulted in a 3) and caused two wounds (4, 5 and 5), finishing Nork off before he could even attack! However, with the last of his strength Nork used his Heroic Sacrifice rule and immediately caused five Strength 6 hits and wounded with all of them (2, 4, 5, 5, 6). Celestine’s armor saved her from harm though and she won the fight.

Since this one was pretty short I'll be posting up another after I get something to eat. Stay tuned for more Deathmatch action. ^^

Katie D



Warlock in Training said:


> Hmmm, Its like Deadliest Warrior. So the Losers wont be featured again right? Cause I cant wait to see Abbaddon vs the SwarmLord. Or Kharn vs Mephiston. Game on.


Losers will not be featured again because I'd like to finish this sometime before I die.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Aw sad Deddog is dead


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Round 1 – Fight 8

*Karanak, Hound of Vengeance* (Codex: Chaos Daemons) vs. *Arjac Rockfist* (Codex: Space Wolves).

This is a hilarious mismatch but should be fairly entertaining anyway. Crappy upgrade character versus one of the toughest individuals in the game... bahahaha.

Karanak won the roll-off (not that it makes much difference in this case) and bounded toward Arjac. Clearly the Space Wolf had offended the Blood God in some way and he had dispatched Karanak to drag Arjac back to the base of the Skull Throne. As the Daemonic creature closed the distance between them Arjac threw Foehammer hoping to dispatch his enemy before it got too close. His aim was true (3 to hit followed by a 5 to wound) and the thunder hammer impacted Karanak with unimaginable force. To Arjac’s dismay the hound continued its charge without even slowing down (5 for Karanak’s Invulnerable save).

Foehammer teleported back into Arjac’s hand and he charged forward to meet the foul Daemon (Arjac counted as charging this round). Despite this, Foehammer’s weight was enough to allow Karanak a chance to attack. Opening its jaws impossibly wide, Karanak clamped down on Arjac’s arm in an attempt to disarm him. Karanak hit three times (3, 4, 6) and wounded once (4). As powerful as the Daemon’s jaws were, even its unnatural strength was insufficient to penetrate terminator armor (Arjac rolled a 6 for his armor save). Shaking the dog-thing loose, Arjac attacked with all the strength and skill he could muster. He made five Attacks (3 base, 1 for charging, 1 for his special storm shield) and landed three mighty blows with Foehammer. Two of these hit cleanly (2 and 6 to wound) and one of Karanak’s skulls imploded, shattered by the incredible force behind the blow and the mystical properties of Foehammer (Karanak rolled a 2 and a 6 for his Invulnerable saves). Arjac stood victorious over his foe’s rapidly dissolving body.

Not a surprising outcome, so it looks like there's still a possibility of Arjac meeting Lysander for a hammer to hammer conflict in the second round. 

Our next fight will be a civil conflict between two notable individuals from the same Codex. Naturally I won't tell you which one because I enjoy your discomfort.

Katie D


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

WOOOO! SW 1 Daemons 0 xD, I am really hoping for the Arjac Lysander match-up just to see if Arjac the upgrade can stand up against Lysander the Indie


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Lysandar will win if he gets the charge, I believe..... that or they might kill eachother.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> that or they might kill eachother.


That would be the most bad ass thing that ever happen ...well in my opinion anyway xD.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I must admit Katie this thread is becoming addictive . 

Keep them coming! or in the words of a crazy addict.:

MOAR UPDATZ NAOO!!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Seriously cool thread and idea. Looking forward to some action from the big boys of chaos. Abaddon and Kharn. Fabius is so not one of our heavy hitters. Any chance of doing An'grrath vs the swarmlord(he seems to be the current favourite.)


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

jesus so far Swarmlord has a huge backing xD...just for that watch him never come up in the fight


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

50 bucks (of Monopoly Money) on Abbaddon vs the Swarmlord. +D6 Attacks, Str 8, Ew, and Re-Roll to Wnd for the pwn.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

There should be a Redshirt Tournament Deathmatch! Grots vs Infantry Platoons! Scarabs vs Drones!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> 50 bucks (of Monopoly Money) on Abbaddon vs the Swarmlord. +D6 Attacks, Str 8, Ew, and Re-Roll to Wnd for the pwn.


I will take that bet


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

hippypancake said:


> I will take that bet


Taking bets here, Abbaddon vs Swarm Lord 2 to 1. Step right up... :laugh:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

100 40K currency on Abbadon.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Round 1 – Fight 9

*Deathleaper *(Codex: Tyranids) vs. *Old One Eye *(Codex: Tyranids)

Old One Eye won the roll for first turn, though he lacks shooting attacks so it was immediately on to Deathleaper. He hit with one flesh hooks shot (6 and 1) but failed to wound (rolled a 1).

Deathleaper won the roll-off for assault, so made his attacks. Deathleaper hit all five Attacks but wounded only with one of them. Thanks to his Killing Strike rule, Old One Eye could not attempt an armor save as Deathleaper’s Attacks rend on a roll of 5 or 6. Old One Eye replied, rolling a total of 2 for his additional Attacks for Crushing Claws. Old One Eye hit twice (since he needed a 5+ due to Deathleaper’s insanely high WS) and made two additional Attacks thanks to his Berserk Rampage rule. Neither of these additional strikes landed, though. Deathleaper crumpled under the assault. Clearly the mutated Lictor’s lightning fast reflexes and stealth abilities were no match for Old One Eye’s brute strength.

That's another fight done folks.  I'm going to keep the write ups shorter like this one so I can pump these out faster. Expect to see at least one more tonight.

Katie D


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Old One Eye for the "crushing" victory.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Taking bets here, Abbaddon vs Swarm Lord 2 to 1. Step right up... :laugh:


we should be betting in rep xD Katie posts who will be fighting people bet rep and the winners get +rep can't go wrong xD

as for ol' one eye...yay


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I must admit that surprisecd me. I thought the Deathleaper was the shit and pwned almost everything.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

JackalMJ said:


> I must admit that surprisecd me. I thought the Deathleaper was the shit and pwned almost everything.


He's good, but he doesn't take to being hit with weapons with a Strength of 8 or better very well and Old One Eye's Strength is maxed out.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

meet the downside of no invul in the nid dex...except of course those pesty little thropes and Swarmlord


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Loving this thread Katie. Please don't take away too much detail, you have a great way of "painting" a battle.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

except its been awhile since an update


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see who Fateweaver gets matched up against. 3++ reroll saves and 3 shooting attacks are gonna be hard to beat. Would be hilarious if he gets 1 wound then fails his leadership though :laugh:. Such a silly rule.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Kate, Wheres the Matches ? We all dying to see the badder Characters. I actually really enjoy these match ups. Helps to learn a little about enemy characters.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I know it's like she abandoned them :*(


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Just chill out and give her time.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

It's been almost a week


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Stop posting demanding more- this is Katie's thread which she's doing for her own pleasure and has posted up so you can all share that pleasure vicariously, she is certainly under no obligation to post regularly if she chooses not to.
Baron


----------

